# Skippy´s millipedes



## skippy666 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hello to all friends of millipedes! 

I am new here and I would like to show you some photos of my myriapods. I have been keeping them for about 8 years now and currently I keep more than 30 species, located in Europe. If you have any questions do not bother to ask me. 

Anadenobolus monilicornis - one of my favourite, smaller one, but with stunning colors!






Anadenobolus monilicornis - juveniles, this species breeds very well in captivity






Trigoniulus corallinus - another smaller species, which breeds very well in captivity. I sometimes hate them, because those are masters of escaping from breeding box! On picture adult with juveniles.







Chicobolus spinigerus, medium sized millipede with very nice colors. When you put branches in terrarium, they nicely walk on it  during the night.







Chicobolus spinigerus - and of course, it also breeds quite well in captivity







Spirostreptus servatius - for me one of the most outstanding species in hobby. They are large, long legged ones with astonishing color of front body! The most specimens in hobby are, unfortunately, wild caught. 







Spirostreptus servatius - ... but there is always a hope for estamblishing it in captive bred lines, so here is one of its developing eggs. The most probably there are already juveniles in my breeding enclosure, but I will investigate it later.







Epiperiparus barbadensis - oh no, this is not a myriapod, but velvet worm! (Onychophora) ... captive bred! ... adult specimen on photo, my group now considering of about 13 specimens will hopefully breed soon. Hope to make these creatures more easy to get in captive bred lines! 







Polyzonium germanicum, strange member of the family Polyzoniida, small and secretly living creature, some captive bred results were done already in my enclosures, but it is difficult with them.







Spirostreptus gregorius - one of the more common ones, relatively easy to keep and breed, lovely looking yellowish species, adult with juvenile on photo 







Aphistogoniolus polleni - very often species being imported from Madagascar. This year I visited Madagascar and the only I want to say is ... that nature is in real danger  so effort for breed this species in quantity instead of import it from wild is very important!







Coromus diaphorus - one of my favourite! Once I bought about 12 adult wild caught animals and I thought It will be very difficult to breed ... but I was wrong, this species is for me one of the most easy. It has around 1-year breeding cycle and currently I see another egg chambers approaching my CB line to F3! 














Coromus diaphorus egg chamber with one of the first hatchling







Coromus diaphorus - baby booom! 







Coromus diaphorus - adult with juveniles







Coromus diaphorus - molting chamber , be careful with observing the soil in your breeding boxes, you can destroy those funny soil balls and hurt the molting specimens!







Coromus diaphorus are similar to keep as the other Coromus species. Now I do not have C.vittatus in my collection, but I hope to add it again soon or later. On picture I was counting the juveniles. 







Melaphe cypria - one of the most pretty polydesmids I have ever seen, relativelly large millipede endemic to island Cyprus. Unfortunatelly I was not able to breed it yet. 







Spirostreptus spec. 1 - one of the most often bred millipedes around and a great choice for all beginners in this fascinating hobby.







Glomeris pustulata - if you want to try to keep and breed any of the Glomeridae family, this species is the great option to start. It is relatively easy, just keep the leaves humid and micro-biologically active. It breeds about 1-2 times a year and it takes around half of a year to reach an adult.







Spirostreptus spec. 8 








Salpidobolus spec. Irian Jaya - very underrated species in captivity, very nice one in real!







Telodeinopus assiniensis







Nyssodesmus python - a present from a friend, very impressive species native to Costa Rica







Narceus gordanus "Ocal gold" - relatively new in my collection, secretively living deep in the substrate







Orthomorpha sp. Ao Nang, very nice looking medium sized flat millipede, easy to keep and breed, this is actually my forth captive bred generation







Orthomorpha spec. Ao Nang - fresh juveniles eating rotten leaves

Reactions: Like 12 | Informative 3 | Award 1


----------



## skippy666 (Aug 3, 2019)

Atopochetus dollfusi - one of my favorite, unfortunately difficult to keep alive breed in a first or second generation after wild caught specimens. But it looks like in every another generation the survival rate grows rapidly. One of the most beautiful species in captivity!







Atopochetus dollfusi - another view







Tonkinbolus caudulanus - just another small underrated beauty, it lives mostly hidden in rotten wood, but look at those colors again!







Sechelleptus lambertoni - orange colored captive bred juvenile







Centrobolus splendidus adult with a juvenile







Centrobolus splendidus - fresh babies enjoy the surface of rotten wood







Centrobolus spec. Mozambik - two forms, one classic with black pattern and one the most probably hypomelanistic. I have only one male which hatched in previous generation, here, in compare of both types







Centrobolus spec. Mozambik - another view of  classic specimen and "hypomelanistic" male. I put him in a group with a 4 classic females. I hope to mate him with his daughters in possible way of gene transport.







Centrobolus spec. Mozambik - mom with offspring 







Desmoxytes planata - and here comes dragon millipede! It is quite small species reaching around 2,5 to 3 cm, but its colors and morphology is just unbelievable!







Desmoxytes planata - mating







Desmoxytes planata - breeding , actually my own F4 generation







Desmoxytes planata - molting chambers

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## silveralex (Aug 3, 2019)

Wow, they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## skippy666 (Aug 4, 2019)

So, here we go, breeding of Spirostreptus servatius 
(well, I am not 100% sure the larger juvenile is S.servatius, because I have never seen it yet, but the egg and the smaller juvenile for sure is!)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## velvetundergrowth (Aug 4, 2019)

Amazing collection! And really stunning shots!
Have your _E. barbadensis _bred yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skippy666 (Aug 4, 2019)

Thank you. 
Not yet. I wanted to establish a culture of them (I know only one more person who keeps this species here) so I have brought it here to Europe. I have received  juveniles of small up to medium size, which are now reaching adults. Some of them are adults the most probably for a two months already and I expect the others will be in that size soon. I do not know how much time it takes to give a first birth, but I am looking forward to find first babies. They are doing very well, previously I kept P.novaezealandiae and it was difficult.


----------



## velvetundergrowth (Aug 4, 2019)

skippy666 said:


> Thank you.
> Not yet. I wanted to establish a culture of them (I know only one more person who keeps this species here) so I have brought it here to Europe. I have received  juveniles of small up to medium size, which are now reaching adults. Some of them are adults the most probably for a two months already and I expect the others will be in that size soon. I do not know how much time it takes to give a first birth, but I am looking forward to find first babies. They are doing very well, previously I kept P.novaezealandiae and it was difficult.


I'm also keeping a colony of _E. barbadedsis _and hoping they will breed soon. They seem to be doing well so far. 
I have also kept _P. novaezealandiae. _I managed to keep them alive for quite a while, but then they all died simultaneously. I can only assume it was a pathogen or fungi issue. I'll be receiving more in a few months to try again with a different method. 
Best of luck with all of your wonderful collection


----------



## Criteria (Aug 4, 2019)

That's a great collection you have there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Patherophis (Aug 4, 2019)

_M. cypria _and that hypomelanistic _C. _sp. Mozambique are absolutely amazing.


----------



## skippy666 (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks for support!
Currently I have babies mated from pairing hypomelanistic C.sp.Mozambique x 4 classic females. I have found several hundred  of offspring, which should reach adult in second half of the year 2020 I hope the male will be still alive so I can mate him with his daughters. I would like to test this gene, it is very interesting topic even from a scientific point of view, research papers focused on aberrant forms of millipedes are very sparse.

Here I add one more lovely photo of living candies - Rhopalomeris cf. carnifex. I use the cf. (confer) symbol, as far in the wild you can find more than 5 different forms of the "same species" and it needs to get resolved.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Patherophis (Aug 5, 2019)

skippy666 said:


> Thanks for support!
> Currently I have babies mated from pairing hypomelanistic C.sp.Mozambique x 4 classic females. I have found several hundred  of offspring, which should reach adult in second half of the year 2020 I hope the male will be still alive so I can mate him with his daughters. I would like to test this gene, it is very interesting topic even from a scientific point of view, research papers focused on aberrant forms of millipedes are very sparse.
> 
> Here I add one more lovely photo of living candies - Rhopalomeris cf. carnifex. I use the cf. (confer) symbol, as far in the wild you can find more than 5 different forms of the "same species" and it needs to get resolved.


Good luck, it would be great to see hypomelanistic line established. And even in case original male wont be around anymore, there is still good chance of hypomelanism manifesting in next generation after breeding his offspring with each other.


----------



## davehuth (Aug 5, 2019)

Great to see someone working so carefully and successfully with Polydesmids. Thanks for sharing your great photos, and I hope you continue to update this thread with what you've learned. Cheers!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## skippy666 (Aug 6, 2019)

Okay, here are another photos 

Development of the brood of Centrobolus splendidus, I like how it hides it in its poops







Poratia digitata are common in tropical vivariums, it is very small millipede reaching just around 5-8 mm. In bioactive setups it usually harvests the rotten leaves on base of living plants and algae on rotten wood







Platydesmida sp. , very interesting millipede species ... I have received several specimens from a friend, but I was not successful in breeding them. The only I know is several imported females gave a birth of offspring, but its survival rate was not high







Its head is absolutely adorable!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 6, 2019)

Wow, just wow! You are the envy of us U.S millipede enthusiasts! Those are some amazing species; I wasn't even aware dragon millipedes had made it into the hobby yet!
I applaud your captive breeding efforts. Keep up the good work!

Thanks for sharing,

Arthroverts


----------



## skippy666 (Aug 10, 2019)

Here are some new photos and updates 

Archispirostreptus gigas breeding is doing well. It is very slowly growing species, but at least the offspring is not dying. I did several groups considering of 5 males and 10 females and I hope I will reach next generation. I expect it will take more than 2 years to reach the results ...now they are just about 10cm. 






Epibolus pulchripes
... the all time classics, easy to keep and breed, sometimes little boring species living in the leaf litter. This is actually my third generation which reached adult about now, so I am looking forward to find some new offspring in autumn or winter.






Desmoxytes planata, the dragon millipedes, are breeding like crazy. Here is a part of my colony. On photo are specimens of about subadult or fresh adult stage, so it is really the smaller one, but beautiful 






New species in my collection is this unidentified species from Madagascar. It is smaller one, around 3-4cm in adult, but they are nicely colored. I prefer smaller species to be honest, so I hope It will breed and get established in hobby.

Reactions: Like 9 | Wow 1


----------



## Criteria (Aug 10, 2019)

Wow, I really like that unidentified species from Madagascar.


----------



## Arthroverts (Aug 10, 2019)

Agreed, it is gorgeous! I'm surprised they stay so small though.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## skippy666 (Sep 4, 2019)

I am back  with this stylish captive breeding. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## smctutrabhhdwscab (Sep 4, 2019)

Awesome collection of species you got! This makes me wanna move out of the US because of the import laws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 4, 2019)

Agreed @smctutrabhhdwscab. Velvet Worms hopefully will become available in the US very soon though (PM me if you want to know more). I can see no breakthrough for millipedes though unfortunately.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 8, 2019)

By the way, @skippy666, what is your care regimen? Your specimens breed like crazy, and I'd love to know what you are doing with them so that I can try and replicate it, if you know what I mean.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## skippy666 (Sep 10, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> By the way, @skippy666, what is your care regimen? Your specimens breed like crazy, and I'd love to know what you are doing with them so that I can try and replicate it, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


Which species do you mean now? If velvet worms, I am just working on article to Reptilia magazine where I would like to summarize it


----------



## skippy666 (Sep 10, 2019)

Okay, let´s show some pill millipedes 

Rhopalomeris sp.1: big, dark with red edge (Hua Hin)







Rhopalomeris sp.2: light yellow, no red (Bang Saphan)







Rhopalomeris cf. carnifex 







Hyleoglomeris sp.1: small (Kanchanaburi)







Hyleoglomeris sp.2: bigger (Hua Hin)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The Odd Pet (Sep 12, 2019)

Amazing collection. I could only wish to have some of these in mine here in the US.


----------



## skippy666 (Sep 22, 2019)

Some update - I am trying to bring another dragon millipede species to hobby - Desmoxytes sp. , possibly Desmoxytes delfae, but further determination is needed.







... and mating behavior

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## mantisfan101 (Sep 23, 2019)

I can’t even properly express my jealousy for your collection. Everything about it blew me away. Definitely following this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 24, 2019)

@skippy666, hats off to you for trying to bring another species of dragon millipede into the hobby. As @mantisfan101 said, I cannot properly express how amazing your collection is and how much I would love to keep even half of the species you have. 
Where do you get your specimens from?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Adam Cochran (Sep 27, 2019)

The Chicobolus spinigerus you have are unbelievable, love the baby blue, so rare in millipedes. 

And the dragon millipedes you have are epic and out of this world. You are a legend. The morphology is probably stunning in the entire genus, one would think, given these examples.

I suggest Narceus americanus, if you have Narceus gordanus. If anything, you could try pairing Narceus americanus with N. gordanus, probably a female gordanus with a male americanus since the gordanus species have shorter legs overall. I don't know if Narceus hybrids are common or have been attempted before but that'd be a interesting venture. I may attempt this in the near future. I should really be focusing on breeding my pedes first.


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 28, 2019)

@Adam Cochran, just know that by mentioning hybridizing millipedes you may get some hard replies. 
I will say that you should avoid doing this at all, as it is _incredibly_ easy to muck up bloodlines and gene pools, especially if you lose some offspring in other containers or sell some off to someone without the proper ID. This has already happened with many cockroach species. I can only imagine what could happen with popular _Narceus sp._

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Adam Cochran (Sep 28, 2019)

skippy666 said:


> Some update - I am trying to bring another dragon millipede species to hobby - Desmoxytes sp. , possibly Desmoxytes delfae, but further determination is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another amazing millipede genus. Extraordinary features and vivid color. They look so much like a centipede in form. Especially the legs. If someone that didn't know jack about millipedes nor centipedes looked at these kinds of millipedes, they might think they were centipedes.

Wonder as to why this genus has those elongated spines? Served some sort of purpose, I figure. 

I also love those pill millipedes. I for one cannot seem to find any info about pill millipedes, and I would like to know where and how to find one if they occur in my area of southern Kentucky. Perhaps they do.


----------



## Adam Cochran (Sep 28, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> @Adam Cochran, just know that by mentioning hybridizing millipedes you may get some hard replies.
> I will say that you should avoid doing this at all, as it is _incredibly_ easy to muck up bloodlines and gene pools, especially if you lose some offspring in other containers or sell some off to someone without the proper ID. This has already happened with many cockroach species. I can only imagine what could happen with popular _Narceus sp._
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


IF I ever did such a thing as you mention, I would definitely keep the offspring in their own sealed container with their own label and never release any offspring into the wild. That is, if the offspring were viable. I'm still learning.

I guess mucking up gene pools is a bad thing. I should have knew this. But I can't help but to experiment once in a while. The novelty of a hybrid millipede is quite tempting--for me anyway. 

Pardon my risky fantasies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 28, 2019)

@Adam Cochran, your right, it is quite tempting. But there are already many species available to us, and even more if you get the permit (PPQ526 from the USDA/APHIS) that allows you to import exotic species. We don't need hybrid millipedes when we already have so many amazing species.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Adam Cochran (Sep 28, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> @Adam Cochran, your right, it is quite tempting. But there are already many species available to us, and even more if you get the permit (PPQ526 from the USDA/APHIS) that allows you to import exotic species. We don't need hybrid millipedes when we already have so many amazing species.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


I bet it would irk you something awful if I experimented a little with hybridization and then let the offspring go free. You must really care a lot about genetic diversity that makes each specie unique. Not everyone feels the same.


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 28, 2019)

@Adam Cochran, I understand experimenting a little with hybridization. It is important to know which species can and can't hybridize, and that is part of a scientific pursuit that can help us learn more about these amazing creatures. I say if that is something you absolutely have to do, go for it, just so long as you take the proper precautions to protect the wild and captive populations of the species you are working with.

_However_: releasing hybrids into the wild damages the purity of bloodlines, and in some cases it can lead to the declination of a species because the hybrid's genes mess up the wild-type genes. While this is worst-case scenario, I do care about every species that we watch over in captivity (and many we don't), so conservation should always be the number one goal.

If you look at any thread on here about hybridizing roaches, tarantulas, or pretty much anything else, you can see why we generally don't advocate for hybridizing different species. Here are some good thoughts on the matter: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/when-people-hybridize.319931/#post-2932873

In the end, if you do decide to go for it, please make sure you keep tabs on any hybrids produced (if _gordanus _and _americanus_ can even be hybridized remains to be seen), and _please_ don't release them into the wild. Talk with any respectable enthusiast and they will tell you why.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adam Cochran (Sep 29, 2019)

Arthroverts said:


> @Adam Cochran, I understand experimenting a little with hybridization. It is important to know which species can and can't hybridize, and that is part of a scientific pursuit that can help us learn more about these amazing creatures. I say if that is something you absolutely have to do, go for it, just so long as you take the proper precautions to protect the wild and captive populations of the species you are working with.
> 
> _However_: releasing hybrids into the wild damages the purity of bloodlines, and in some cases it can lead to the declination of a species because the hybrid's genes mess up the wild-type genes. While this is worst-case scenario, I do care about every species that we watch over in captivity (and many we don't), so conservation should always be the number one goal.
> 
> ...


Sorry for causing tension.

I was feeling a little... testy.


----------



## Arthroverts (Sep 29, 2019)

@Adam Cochran, no worries, we all feel frustrated at times, and that's when I have to watch what I type the most. Just watch out in the future though. You will find members on here who will give it to you and won't stop, no matter what anyone says.

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## skippy666 (Nov 17, 2019)

Long time to see you  , some updates 

Epibolus pulchripes - great species for beginners 







Epibolus pulchripes - breeding







Benoitolus siamensis under UV







Ommatoiulus rufilans  - mating behavior






Ommatoiulus rufilans - nice European species






Orthomorpha sp. from North Perak






Orthomorpha sp. from North Perak - breeding

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 17, 2019)

Awesome millipedes, as usual! Do you keep other things besides isopods, millipedes, and velvet worms?
What is your substrate mix by the way?

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Marika (Nov 20, 2019)

Those _Ommatoiulus rufilans_ are beautiful. Are they easy to keep and breed?


----------



## The Odd Pet (Nov 23, 2019)

They are all so beautiful. I would love to have all of those but especially the Epibolus pulchripes and Ommatoiulus rufilans.


----------



## Arthroverts (Nov 23, 2019)

I had the opportunity to see _Epibolus pulchripes_ in the wild, and now I really want to keep some. Unfortunately. they appear to be non-existent in the US hobby. I am looking into the permits for importing this and other species though, but it looks like this species may need a specialized containment facility.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skippy666 (Nov 24, 2019)

Ommatoiulus rufilans seems to be easy to keep, since September when I bought them none of them died. Simultaneously I have not bred them yet, so my experiences are very sparse. It is indeed pretty smaller species.

Epibolus pulchripes were the first (or one of the first) millipedes I ever bred. It is hardy species, but I am not sure how WC animals behave. This is old CB line which is easy to keep. I hope you will get some in US once, not many is necessary, I think 10-20 CB pairs should be great start in well experienced hands to establish USCB line. 

Here is some recent breeding of Rhopalomeris cf. cranifex and Rhopalomeris sp.
I currently keep 3 different Rhopalomeris, all of them has fresh offspring.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## basement pets (Nov 24, 2019)

WOW!!!! This is for sure the coolest millipede collection I have seen! This collection makes me want to get some more pedes for sure! so far I have only have ivory millipedes but I got to get some more. Also, great photos!


----------



## skippy666 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to everybody  here are some millipedes for you...

Red Spotted Flat milllipede - well, I am still not sure even by the genus of these ones, which comes from Nigeria, anybody knows? 






Similar situation with this one, resembles Coromus sp. ... origin in Cameroon (some sellers even say Malaysia lol...) , it is large and completely black, really impressive one!





one more ...






And this one, origin for sure in South-east Asia ... Glyphiulus sp. ? Trachyjulus sp. ?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## davehuth (Dec 26, 2019)

This is one of my favorite extended threads. Wonderful species

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Odd Pet (Jan 3, 2020)

You have a very amazing collection. I'm just so happy my Trigoniulus macropygus "Flame leg millipedes" had babies and they are big enough now that they crawling around on the surface of the substrate.


----------



## The Odd Pet (Jan 3, 2020)

I can't figure out how to post a picture. Sorry


----------



## The Odd Pet (Jan 3, 2020)

Sorry still not working. Hope you don't mind I'm testing it in your thread.


----------



## Nicholas Rothstein (Jan 3, 2020)

skippy666 said:


> Merry Christmas to everybody  here are some millipedes for you...
> 
> Red Spotted Flat milllipede - well, I am still not sure even by the genus of these ones, which comes from Nigeria, anybody knows?
> 
> ...


That red spotted one reminds me of something I've seen in Hawaii. Helicorthomorpha holstii looks like the reverse coloration of what you've got.


----------



## ThemantismanofPA (Feb 6, 2020)

I have no amount of words that can express my jealousy of your collection. You are one of the coolest milli keepers on here


----------



## Madnesssr (Feb 9, 2020)

Your collection is beyond my wildest dream.   You have those of us here in the US drooling.   I can only hope to have 1/16 of your collection some day given that so few are in the hobby here.


----------



## skippy666 (Feb 23, 2020)

It has been longer time I have not added anything ... so here comes some updates 
By the way ... thanks to you all for kind words! 

Benoitolus siamensis breeding  it is actually very nice small millipede








... and this is how Benoitolus siamensis with its offspring glow under UV light







Desmoxytes planata and springtails feed on Myxomycetes







Centrobolus sp. Mozambik and its habitus typicus  penetrating the rotten wood overgrown by mycelia







New in collection  Paectophyllum escherichii from Turkey

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## MillipedeTrain (Feb 24, 2020)

Oh wow your collection is just absolutely breath-taking! You have quite a few species I’ve been planning on getting one day...one day. I especially love the Dragon millipedes and the Spirostreptus servatius! I just had some T.Dollfusi babies hatch (posted pics and a forum topic on it, maybe you can help confirm for me?) ...at least I’m pretty sure they are T.dollfusi...A few other of my species have laid eggs and hatched too and I am very excited for them all to hatch and watch them grow because this is proof my hard work making a proper nutritious substrate with lots of decaying wood and leaves and moss paid off! 

I would love to have collection as large as yours one day. It’s absolutely stunning you’ve done a wonderful job!


----------



## skippy666 (Feb 24, 2020)

MillipedeTrain said:


> Oh wow your collection is just absolutely breath-taking! You have quite a few species I’ve been planning on getting one day...one day. I especially love the Dragon millipedes and the Spirostreptus servatius! I just had some T.Dollfusi babies hatch (posted pics and a forum topic on it, maybe you can help confirm for me?) ...at least I’m pretty sure they are T.dollfusi...A few other of my species have laid eggs and hatched too and I am very excited for them all to hatch and watch them grow because this is proof my hard work making a proper nutritious substrate with lots of decaying wood and leaves and moss paid off!
> 
> I would love to have collection as large as yours one day. It’s absolutely stunning you’ve done a wonderful job!


Yes it looks like dolfusi offspring, but better to wait some more instars to come to confirm it
You mentioned Spirostreptus servatius - I think it is one of the prettiest species in hobby ... and yesterday I was just counting the juveniles of my recent breeding = more than 500! 
There are also hundreds of eggs which I separated left for incubation. I am really proud of this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## ThemantismanofPA (Feb 24, 2020)

@skippy666 dude you need to stop posting your pics, all us US people are SO jealous! Anyway, 500 is CRAZY! How old is the colony?


----------



## MillipedeTrain (Feb 24, 2020)

skippy666 said:


> Yes it looks like dolfusi offspring, but better to wait some more instars to come to confirm it
> You mentioned Spirostreptus servatius - I think it is one of the prettiest species in hobby ... and yesterday I was just counting the juveniles of my recent breeding = more than 500!
> There are also hundreds of eggs which I separated left for incubation. I am really proud of this.


Oooooo thank you for your opinion! I am so Excited! I love T.Dollfusi so much. Can’t wait till they grow more! Yay! It makes me so happy that they are gonna live on despite their fact that I only got one happy healthy female lol. The new generation should grow up to be stronger than the last! At least she mated before the others perished. (I had 4, but the other 3 died quite quickly after I got them. It happens sometimes they just don’t adapt well to change. The next few generations are always stronger than the first I find.)

As for the Spiro. Servatius I’ve always admired them. I’ve always felt that they look like a lit incense coil burning. They’re so unique looking. How big do they get? I really love the big species and will be getting them regardless if they’re very big or not although I keep a few smaller species as well which are my bumblebees and my T.Dollfusi. Although the Dollfusi aren’t that small. I love how their names have “Doll” in it, because 
they’re like pretty little dolls haha.  
Congrats on all your beautiful captive bred younglings! I fully intend to breed mine as well!


----------



## skippy666 (Mar 24, 2020)

So,
I have found another "hypomelanistic" specimen of Centrobolus sp. Mozambik - this time a female. Unfortunately the previous one (male) died already, but I have created 12 separated pairs of its offspring labeled as "het hypomelanistic". I have picked up one "het" male and put it together with this female, so I hope I raised the chances of gene transfer. To be honest, I am not sure if this method will work in millipedes, but it is very interesting even from scientific point of view.







Its ocelli

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## drie (Mar 25, 2020)

Hey, fingers crossed for your breeding experiment!
It's a while now you gave me four milipedes - Centrobolus sp. and Centrobolus sp. Mozambics. It turned out that the Centrobolus sp. are both males and Mozambics both females. Is there any possibility that they will eventualy mate?


----------



## skippy666 (Mar 26, 2020)

Mating attempt is possible, but it will not crossbreed do not worry


----------



## skippy666 (Apr 4, 2020)

So, here I present the breeding of Coromus sp. Black (hobby name I recommend for them). I have no information about the success of any other millipede breeders, so perhaps it is one of the first breeding of this kind. It is very impressive black species 







Its egg chamber seen from the bottom of the breeding box







and very young specimen - actually there are tens of those and many eggs are on the way to pop out







... and also the new generation of Anadenobolus monillicornis is there 







one of the first instars of its juveniles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ponerinecat (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello, a question. How do you keep your Polyzonium germanicum? My native Octoglena anura are related and probably have very similar care, any help would be appreciated. Wonderful collection by the way!


----------



## Spideymom (Jul 9, 2020)

skippy666 said:


> Thanks for support!
> Currently I have babies mated from pairing hypomelanistic C.sp.Mozambique x 4 classic females. I have found several hundred  of offspring, which should reach adult in second half of the year 2020 I hope the male will be still alive so I can mate him with his daughters. I would like to test this gene, it is very interesting topic even from a scientific point of view, research papers focused on aberrant forms of millipedes are very sparse.
> 
> Here I add one more lovely photo of living candies - Rhopalomeris cf. carnifex. I use the cf. (confer) symbol, as far in the wild you can find more than 5 different forms of the "same species" and it needs to get resolved.


These are amazing!! Do you still keep them? How did everything work out?


----------



## skippy666 (Aug 20, 2020)

So, I am back - with some fresh updates. I am glad you´ve found my post interesting 

Chicobolus spinigerus - captive breeding F3







Narceus gordanus "Gold" mating attempt - hope to breed this one, very nice species!







Unidentified species from Malaysia - captive breeding







Trachyjulus sp. - captive breeding 







Tonkinbolus sp. Thailand - adult specimen 







Rhopalomeris sp. captive bred family

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Madnesssr (Aug 20, 2020)

You have an amazing variety! I love the Malaysian and Tonkinbolus species!!


----------



## The Odd Pet (Aug 22, 2020)

Narceus gordanus like to lay their eggs inside of logs. They eat their way deep into them to do this. At least that's what I've read and it's worked for me.


----------



## skippy666 (Aug 24, 2020)

The Odd Pet said:


> Narceus gordanus like to lay their eggs inside of logs. They eat their way deep into them to do this. At least that's what I've read and it's worked for me.


Thanks for your tip! I will add some larger pieces of logs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ponerinecat (Sep 1, 2020)

Beautiful.


----------



## The Odd Pet (Sep 2, 2020)

skippy666 said:


> Thanks for your tip! I will add some larger pieces of logs


You're very welcome.


----------



## RDRobbs (Sep 30, 2020)

skippy666 said:


> Atopochetus dollfusi - one of my favorite, unfortunately difficult to keep alive breed in a first or second generation after wild caught specimens. But it looks like in every another generation the survival rate grows rapidly. One of the most beautiful species in captivity!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fascinating!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 0001 (Oct 6, 2020)

Wow, these photo’s are amazing! Thank you for making efforts in the captive breeding lines. Just want to say your C. Mozambique black line is stunning. Followed in IG, hope to see many more pictures! As someone who does not have millipedes yet but reading into it before starting especially the ones that show egg clutches, young&adults, and molting chambers are fascinating!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MillipedeTrain (Oct 30, 2020)

skippy666 said:


> Spirostreptus spec. 8


Why are your spirostreptus Sp.8 super brown? Are you sure that is Spirostreptus sp.8? That is just bizarre to me. Mine are super green. Or is yours a brown morph or something? Mine range from super gorgeous jade green to deep forest green. Your brown Sp.8 are very cool looking. I have babies and more on the way. Do you trade?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## skippy666 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello everybody 
Here we go again ... thanks all to your kind words



MillipedeTrain said:


> Why are your spirostreptus Sp.8 super brown? Are you sure that is Spirostreptus sp.8? That is just bizarre to me. Mine are super green. Or is yours a brown morph or something? Mine range from super gorgeous jade green to deep forest green. Your brown Sp.8 are very cool looking. I have babies and more on the way. Do you trade?


Following my sightings of WC animals, there are more shades of its color - I do have also the same colored as you have. 
I do trades only within Europe - feel free to contact. 

Benoitolus sp. Khao Sok - albino pair and a single specimen in close up













Bilingulus sp. - unfortunately it does not do well in captivity and I already lost them ... perhaps I get a second chance in future







Do you remember the Centrobolus spec. Mozambik with hypomelanistic gene? ... Looks like final stage of the breeding selection is on its way. If 100% of its offspring will appear aberrant, I will consider it stable.













Coxobollelus sp. - I keep just a few specimens of those, hopefully it will breed to next generation







Leptogoniulus sorornus - captive breeding







Rhinocricus sp. - captive breeding













"Tonkinbolus sp. red" - yet unidentified species (waiting for an adult male)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Xeroporcellio (Dec 27, 2020)

skippy666 said:


> New in collection Paectophyllum escherichii from Turkey


A really beautiful collection of stunning species! Do you still have Paectophyllum ''escherichii'' specimens? Because they aren't ''escherichii'' at all, but rather something more special!


----------



## skippy666 (Dec 27, 2020)

Xeroporcellio said:


> A really beautiful collection of stunning species! Do you still have Paectophyllum ''escherichii'' specimens? Because they aren't ''escherichii'' at all, but rather something more special!


Yes, but I keep just a single female and about 10 males lol ... I use label of a dealer, but soon I will ship male samples to taxonomis for proper determination. Anyway, no offspring, so perhaps next time...


----------



## Xeroporcellio (Dec 28, 2020)

skippy666 said:


> but soon I will ship male samples to taxonomis for proper determination.


Excellent! Because these specimens belong to the third and yet unnamed species of _Paectophyllum!_ Let me explain:
The tribe Paectophyllini was revised by Dr. Henrik Enghoff 1995 in '' A revision of the Paectophyllini and Calyptophyllini: Millipedes of the Middle East (Diplopoda: Julida: Julidae)'' (the paper is *here*). There, he redescribed _P_. _escherichii_ (found in Southwest Turkey) and described _P_. _ferrugineum _(found in Northwest Turkey). The two species differ not only in genitalia morphology, but also in color (_escherichii _is yellow and black ringed, while _ferrugineum _is reddish and brown ringed). Later, in 1997, a photograph of a third species intermediate in both color and genitalia (gonopods of _escherichii _and vulva of _ferrugineum_) was used as the frontispiece of the book ''Many-legged animals - a collection of papers on Myriapoda and Onychophora'' (the frontispiece can be seen *here*). In ''The millipedes of Turkey (Diplopoda)'' by Enghoff 2006 (available *here*) was revealed that those intermediate specimens had come from near Ödemiş in Izmir province, a place where the two known species are believed to co-occur! The latter fact, combined with the intermediate morphology of the third, unnamed species, could mean that the latter has a hybrid origin (like, e.g., Clymene dolphins or Kipunji)! In the photos below, at the left is a composite image of an adult and a juvenile _Paectophyllum ferrugineum_ from the Greek island of Lesvos (a colleague and I will publish this record soon), in the middle is your specimen and at the right are two adult _Paectophyllum escherichii_ from near Antalya. To me, the fact that from all known _Paectophyllum _the one that ended in the hobby is the undescribed is both ironic and interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Love 1


----------



## skippy666 (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you for very useful information.
I will try to contact experts on Anatolian fauna and provide samples to them. Even I have no correct locality data, I hope they find it useful.  If anybody keeps some interesting wild collected specimens, it is always better to postpone samples to experts instead of throwing them to trash.
Best regards,
Adrian

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lucanus95 (Feb 18, 2021)

skippy666 said:


> Narceus gordanus "Gold" mating attempt - hope to breed this one, very nice species!


In case no one has told you this is an orange/yellow form of _Narceus americanus_ found in central Florida. Their range overlaps with _N. gordanus_ and they superficially resemble gordanus so many people mix them up.


----------



## The Odd Pet (Jul 14, 2021)

Lucanus95 said:


> In case no one has told you this is an orange/yellow form of _Narceus americanus_ found in central Florida. Their range overlaps with _N. gordanus_ and they superficially resemble gordanus so many people mix them up.


You're positive? I just thought this whole time they were pink leg Narceus gordanus. Thank you for this.


----------



## The Odd Pet (Jul 14, 2021)

skippy666 said:


> Hello everybody
> Here we go again ... thanks all to your kind words
> 
> 
> ...


I love them all but your Coxobollelus sp. are just gorgeous and so are the "Tonkinbolus sp. red".


----------



## The Odd Pet (Jul 14, 2021)

MillipedeTrain said:


> Why are your spirostreptus Sp.8 super brown? Are you sure that is Spirostreptus sp.8? That is just bizarre to me. Mine are super green. Or is yours a brown morph or something? Mine range from super gorgeous jade green to deep forest green. Your brown Sp.8 are very cool looking. I have babies and more on the way. Do you trade?


Great pics and species!


----------



## skippy666 (Jul 25, 2021)

Hello friends  long time to see you!
I hope everybody in this forum is okay and your millipedes are doing fine too.
Here are some recent photos from my breeding room.
Thanks for comments to Narceus sp. I will consider that.
Enjoy!

Centrobolus sp. Mozambik "hypomelanistic" ... it seems like all juveniles are 100% hypo, so pure breeding line has been achieved






Coxobolellus sp. breeding - really like this species, smaller with nice white collum






Chicobolus spinigerus breeding (+ some P.digitata)






Narceus sp. breeding






Centrobolus fulgidus






Centrobolus richardii






Centrobolus cf. rugulosus (this is crazy one!)






Unidentified species from South Africa






Unidentified species from South Africa 2






Unidentified species "zebra orange"






Unidentified species from South Africa 3






Species labelled as "Tonkinbous sp. red" breeding, correct taxon will be given later ...






Species labelled as "Tonkinbolus sp. Thailand" correct taxon will be given later ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## TwoJays (Jul 26, 2021)

Me, when I see Skippy updated

Everytime I look at this thread (which is a lot actually)
I can feel the USDA frowning over my shoulder. 
So many gorgeous, forbidden millis.

Yes officer, I *DO NEED* 5 "Unidentified species from South Africa"
And 5 "Unidentified species "zebra orange""
Thank you for your understanding. / Jk jk jk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## skippy666 (Dec 27, 2021)

Hello everybody  I wish you the best to upcoming year 2022! 
Long time to put here some updates. I am reducing my species list a little bit due the lack of time. Anyway, I will keep the most of species as long as possible. 

Coxobolellus cf. albiceps - it is really nice and easy to breed species. Hopefully a captive population will grow up enough, so it will not need to be imported again. 






Unknown species of Rhinocricus sp., easy to keep and breed 






Successful captive breeding of unknown species labeled as RSA1 by thepetfactory.de






Centrobolus cf. rugulosus, possibly one of the world first captive breeding ever. Unfortunately, there is just a few babies and lack of males in my colony give me almost zero opportunities for better captive population establishment. Another import is thus needed :S

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------

